# Snaefell Mine - Isle of Man - July 2009



## Lhiannan Shee (Jul 27, 2009)

The mines during it's prime around 1870. Picture courtesy of manxmines.com:






In the shadow of Snaefell mountain lie the remains of Snaefell mines, the site of a terrible disaster which killed twenty men. Mining started here in 1856, but on the 10th of May 1897 disaster struck when an underground fire broke out, suffocating twenty miners. The mine was fully abandoned in 1909.

1. The gate to the very long bumpy track:





2. The captains house:





3. The main site:





4. Not quite sure what this was:





5. You can see the locked and gated enterance to the shaft to the left of the building:





6. The chimney:





7.





More pictures at http://www.forgottenisle.fotopic.net/ ​


----------



## james.s (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice! Shame the epically masssive wheel in the first shot isn't still there.


----------



## irwilson (Aug 2, 2009)

There's an even more (no longer derelict) epic wheel just down the valley from there...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laxey_Wheel

I went to see it whilst on holiday in the IOM last year, well worth the visit if you like that sort of thing!

Edited to add:

In fact, I've just done a bit of reading, and the wheel pictured at the top of the original post is still in existance in Laxey- see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snaefell_Wheel for details!


----------



## swedish (Aug 2, 2009)

nice report, love the reference shot from back in the day. The chimney shot is well nice. thanks for sharing


----------

